# The WPP Group Buy -Closed (Pics are here!! 6/28)



## Russianwolf

6/28 All packs are in transit now. It was a lot of work (I figure I put at least 10 hours into the sorting/packing/shipping. But I think it was worth it. Please let me know if there are any problems, and I'll do my best to rectify. I will be doing this again in the future, but may limit it a bit more. (my wife wants to know when, she liked having that much money in our paypal account [:I])

6/27 All double checking/sealing/labeling is done and they are in my car. They go to the post office in the morning.

6/25 all presorting is done and it appears everything is here. Doublechecking/sealing/labels will start tomorrow. All should be out by Saturday.

6/23 My wife just called and 5 boxes arrived at the house today. I will start working on getting things sorted and packed once I get home tonight and hopefully get them all out the door this week (I don't get home until 8PM during the week and have to be in bed by midnight)

Here's a glipse.... So remind me, when are you guys stopping buy to pick up your stuff? []









6/20 I've confirmed that everything has been shipped by Jimmy to me. Dang, banks seem to take their sweet time don't they. As previously said, I should get them early next week, then the fun part for me begins. Thanks for everyone's continued patience.

6/12 revised: Jimmy has the money and will be posting them in 3 business days. If USPS holds true to form (for me) I should get the boxes early in the week of Monday the 23rd.

6/5 Jimmy asked to send all by check instead of wiring. All in the mail via Priority Post. 

6/3 Paypal final go the money transfered to my account. I am actually wiring most of the funds on the 4th and eating the fee just to get it to him quickly, the remainder is already in the mail in the form of a check from another account (people who paid me by check).

6/1 Sent Jimmy the order numbers so he could work up the total. I underestimate the shipping to me a bit, but I don't mind eating it. Jimmy asked that payment be check to avoid a large fee on his end.

Okay, now that the buy in period is closed I can give updates on the final numbers.

We are ordering

43  10k/bt Tapa Pacificas
244 Chr/bt Tapa Pacificas
107 Chr/bt Warrior Petroglyphs
119 Chr/bt Turtle Petroglyphs
142 Chr/bt Christian Fish Petroglyphs
69  Chr/bt Poker Petroglyphs
258 Ti/BChr Cigars
50  Pl/BChr Cigars
5 Chr Traditional Rollerballs
5 BChr Traditional Rollerballs

Kit total 1042

also on the order will be

25 Pacifica Bushings
11 Pacifica tubes (5 packs)
3  Cigar Bushings
1 Traditional Rollerball Bushing
14 5" blanks
6 6" blanks

For a total of 1102 items

Cost of the whole order by my calculations is $5738.20 with a non-discounted value of $8014.00

BUY ENDS AT 12 MIDNIGHT ON THE 31st. ORDER TO BE PLACED ON THE 1st.


----------



## Orgtech

I'll take
5 Two-tone Tapa Pacifica chrome and Black Titanium
5 Two tone Petroglyph chrome and Black Titanium fish or alternate turtle
5 Two tone cigar platinum

Thanks


----------



## DonHo

Please put me down for 10 of the 2 tone Tapa Pacifica. Chrome and  Black Titanium.

  DonHo


----------



## GoodTurns

5x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
5x Two Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold-

3x Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle-
3x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior-
2x Two-Tone Petroglyph Poker---Alt TURTLE 
2x Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish----Alt WARRIOR

5x Two-Tone Cigar Platinum-----
5x Two-Tone Cigar Titanium-----

Should do it for me.  PM total when discounts are complete.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## GoodTurns

duplicate posting deleted


----------



## mitchm

Mike, do the Cigars use std cigar bushings?


----------



## marcruby

6 titanium gold cigars and 6 platinum cigars.


----------



## Russianwolf

I have purchased the Chrome Cigars from him before and they worked fine with both PSI's and John's Bushings. Can't imagine the two-tone would be any different.


----------



## ed4copies

Mike,

You tweaked my interest, so I went to the site.

The description shows Titanium Gold 2 tone Cigar, the HEADLINE says 24kt gold????? (24kt gold cigar pen kit, big Samoan)

Also, if I were to order 100 of these, you are saying the cost would be $4.60 ea    Is that correct???

I don't really need kits, but I am tempted, if this is accurate and they ARE titanium, which I think is what he is trying to say!!

Thanks


----------



## Russianwolf

Well Ed, I guess I better shoot Jimmy an email to make sure what's what on that one. 

As far as the price. Yep.

an excerpt from his email to me this morning.


> the additional overall % discount would kick in after the quantity discounts so after the $500 point there is a  20% additional discount for non-sale items
> Jimmy


----------



## NMDoug

Mike:

I would like to order the following:

5x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica

6x Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle-
6x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior-
3x Two-Tone Petroglyph Poker---Alt TURTLE
3x Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish----Alt WARRIOR

Thanks
Doug


----------



## badvlad1

Where can I find a pic of the fish and poker Pacifica pens?  The site only shows the warrior and tirtle.


----------



## panini

I'll take:

5x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica

5x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior-


----------



## TowMater

Changed my order, came into some money this morning that will allow me to participate at my originally intended amount, thanks.

10x Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle-
10x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior-


Todd


----------



## Russianwolf

> _Originally posted by badvlad1_
> 
> Where can I find a pic of the fish and poker Pacifica pens?  The site only shows the warrior and tirtle.


To the best of my knowledge there are no pics of these yet. Jimmy mentioned them to me in an email saying that they would be coming in this week. Thus the reason for the required alternates.


----------



## markgum

Mike;
  here is my wants...

2 - Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
5 - Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior
2 - Two-Tone Cigar Platinum
2 - Two-Tone Cigar Titanium
I also would like the bushings
2 sets of   0368 Tapa Pacifica Bushing
2 sets of   0380 Steel Bushing Big Samoan
I don't know if the Pacifica Petroglyph uses the Tapa bushings or something different. If you could check (cut down on the e-mail to the supplier) and if necessarry add 2 sets to my order I would appreciate it.
any questions please let me know.
thanks.


----------



## LEAP

Mike,
put me down for 
5 chrome and Blk Ti two tones 
5 turtle Petroglyph
1 set bushings
Thanks,


----------



## JohnLifer

Ok, put me down for 
5- Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica chrome/black TI
5- Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior Chrome/black TI
5- Two-Tone Cigar Platinum

Thanks!
John


----------



## mitchm

Mike, what is the diff between the Tapa and Petra?


----------



## Russianwolf

The Trim rings on the Tapa have a partern of triangles while the Petroglyph trim rings have a HAwaiian Warrior or Turtle design on them. The Christian Fish and Poker are supposed to be similar to the Petroglyphs already available but I haven't seen them.

This is the Tapa
http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0004_tapa_pacifica_2-tone.html

And here are the Petroglyphs
http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0002_pacifica_petroglyph_2-tone.html


----------



## Russianwolf

> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> Mike;
> here is my wants...
> 
> 2 - Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
> 5 - Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior
> 2 - Two-Tone Cigar Platinum
> 2 - Two-Tone Cigar Titanium
> I also would like the bushings
> 2 sets of   0368 Tapa Pacifica Bushing
> 2 sets of   0380 Steel Bushing Big Samoan
> I don't know if the Pacifica Petroglyph uses the Tapa bushings or something different. If you could check (cut down on the e-mail to the supplier) and if necessarry add 2 sets to my order I would appreciate it.
> any questions please let me know.
> thanks.


Hey Mark. The Tapa and Petro use the same bushings, which are the same as the Sierra bushings also.


----------



## Russianwolf

I heard back from Jimmy on the Gold Cigars. 



> They are Ti Gold...great looking kit but need just a couple passes with a dremel to open slightly the inside of the centerband to clear the mechanism.  Centerband is a wee too tight otherwise.  Platinum is getting low, less than 100 of those left.
> The
> Thanks again,
> Jimmy



I will confirm with everyone that has ordered them that you are willing to make the slight mode to the centerband.


----------



## markgum

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> Mike;
> here is my wants...
> 
> 2 - Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
> 5 - Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior
> 2 - Two-Tone Cigar Platinum
> 2 - Two-Tone Cigar Titanium
> I also would like the bushings
> 2 sets of   0368 Tapa Pacifica Bushing
> 2 sets of   0380 Steel Bushing Big Samoan
> I don't know if the Pacifica Petroglyph uses the Tapa bushings or something different. If you could check (cut down on the e-mail to the supplier) and if necessarry add 2 sets to my order I would appreciate it.
> any questions please let me know.
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mark. The Tapa and Petro use the same bushings, which are the same as the Sierra bushings also.
Click to expand...


Thanks Mike. Good to know.


----------



## wudwrkr

I've purchased many of Jimmy's Ti Gold and Platinum Cigars. They are very nice kits, but Mike is right, you will have to ream out the centerband on some of the kits.  The plating is too thick in some cases and makes for too tight a fit.  I was pretty irritated when I first encountered it, but it was really no big deal to fix these and it didn't really take much effort.  
IMHO,the black chrome in place of the enamel really sets this kit apart from other Cigar pens.


----------



## jdoug5170

OK Mike...

I need 8ea. of the Pacifica kits. I will also need a 2 sets of bushings and a drill bit please. Let me know a total when you are ready for some money please.

Thank you
Doug


----------



## ed4copies

I'll take 50 of the cigar, TN, if he has that many.  

Whatever it takes to get to 100 unit price, let me know and I will make up the difference in a different plating.

Thanks!


----------



## Russianwolf

Thanks Ed, We are at 96 now, but have plenty of time for someone to pick up 4 more I'm sure. I'll let you know if we need to pick up the slack.


----------



## Chasper

This looks like a good deal that I'd like to get in on.  Please include me in for:

5 of 2tone Petroglyph Poker (alt fish)
5 of 2tone Petroglyph Fish (alt poker)
10 of 2tone Cigar Titanium
10 of 2tone Cigar Plantium

Thanks for pulling this together.


----------



## Russianwolf

Chasper, the Alternates need to be Warrior or Turtle as those we know will be available.


----------



## Chasper

> Chasper, the Alternates need to be Warrior or Turtle as those we know will be available.



OK, make the alternatives warrior and turtle, 1/2 each.  Thanks.


----------



## ed4copies

WAIT A MINUTE THERE&lt; GERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you sold a hundred pens last weekend, where is your 100 pen order!!!!![)]

Wimp!


----------



## PrivatePens

I'm in for:

2 - Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
2 - Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
2 - Two-Tone Petroglyph Poker (alt Warrior)

One set of bushings.


----------



## mitchm

Mike, I'm in for:

10 Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
10 Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
10 Two-Tone Cigar Platinum
10 Two-Tone Cigar Titanium
2 Sets Pacifica/Petro bushings

When you send PayPal invoice, please remember USPS Priority to NYC.
Thanks


----------



## bfrikken

I don't see bushings for the cigar pens. How much are those?


----------



## Russianwolf

> _Originally posted by bfrikken_
> 
> I don't see bushings for the cigar pens. How much are those?


3.95 per set for either.


----------



## panini

Mike, 
I forgot to order bushings for the Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica & Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior kits I ordered. Could add the bushings..


----------



## fafow

I would like to order the following:

5x Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish----Alt Turtle
5x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica - gold and black titanium


----------



## DonWood

Could you please include me for 100 of the Gold Titanium Pens.  I believe that there was another post confirming that these are in fact the titanium pens.  Also, the discounted price is $4.60 correct?

Thanks so much - Could you please email me an invoice and I will pay through paypal.  

Regards,
Don Wood
pensbydon@hotmail.com


----------



## Russianwolf

Hey Don, I am sending Jimmy an email to confirm both that he has plenty of kits (I know he has less than 100 Platinum), and the pricing one more time.

In a previous email that I posted from him, he;s pretty clear that the 20% discount is on top of the volume discount, but I want to be extra sure before I start taking money.

All orders are up to date as of about 2 minutes from now.


----------



## tbroye

Mike

I would like.

Tapa Pacifica

5 Chrome and black Ti.
5 Gold and black Ti

Pacifica Petrograph

5 Warrior (KOA) 2 tone.

1 set of bushings.

Thanks

Tom from BT3


----------



## MoreCowBell

Mike:
I'd like to order the following:
2x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
2x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold
3x Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle-
3x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior-
4x Two-Tone Cigar Platinum-----
4x Two-Tone Cigar Titanium-----
1x set bushings for the Pacifica

PM me with the total when you know the final pricing


----------



## mitchm

Mike, I don't see spare tubes for the Tapa/Petro on the WPP website. Can WPP supply these. If yes, please include a pack of 5 with my order.
Thanks


----------



## Rudy Vey

Are the bushings for the Petros the same as for the Sierra?


----------



## Russianwolf

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> 
> Are the bushings for the Petros the same as for the Sierra?



Yep. I use John's sierra bushings on mine.


----------



## bfrikken

Mike - I'll take 5 platinum Cigar and bushings.


----------



## BruceA

Mike, 
This is a duplicate of the PM I sent you yesterday, but to make sure...

8 Tapa Pacifica Black Ti/Chrome

Thanks!


----------



## Russianwolf

got it 



> _Originally posted by BruceA_
> 
> Mike,
> This is a duplicate of the PM I sent you yesterday, but to make sure...
> 
> 8 Tapa Pacifica Black Ti/Chrome
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Russianwolf

I got word back from Jimmy.

He assures me he has several hundred of everything except the platinum cigars, so we should be good on everything so far.

He does NOT stock standard sized bits and recommends the purchase of a set from Sear/HF/etc. Which is what a lot of us here on the site recommend also, My 115 piece Titanium coated set cost less than $50.

Tubes are coming with the Poker/Fish Sierras. He didn't mention pricing, so I'm estimating them at the same rate he has the others a package of 5 for $3.95.

As mentioned earlier, we have go over 100 kits on all styles so the discounts are maxed. I will start sending amounts soon (would have started yesterday, but I was very busy at the office)


----------



## markgum

Mike;
  paypal $$$ just sent.
thanks


----------



## panini

Mike, 

Paypal sent..


----------



## bfrikken

paypal sent. thanks.


----------



## badvlad1

Mike, I'd like:

6- Warrior Petro
3 - Cigar Platinum
3 - Titanium

Sold my first pen this week so I have to replace it with a dozen more. Thanks.


----------



## DonWood

Mike:  Paypal payment has been sent for the 100 Cigars in Tit Gold.

Thanks so much for handling this!!

Regards,
Don Wood


----------



## ESwindell

Mike,
I would like 5 of each of the following:
Two-Tone Cigar Titanium
Two-Tone Cigar Platinum
Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish (turtle)
Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior
Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
Thank you very much for running this.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## bradbn4

Mike:

<s>5</s>*10* of the Two-Tone Cigar <s>black</s> *gold *Titanium (Big Samoan)
<s>5 of the Two-Tone Cigar Platinum</s>
5 of the Two-tone Pacifical Petroglyph - Warrior
5 of the Two-tone Pacifical Petroglyph - turtle
5 of the Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish (Alt turtle)
5 of the Tapa Pacifica Chrome and Black Titanium

If these use common tube sizes / bushings for Cigar and Sierras - I have all what I need.

Thanks for all the hard work you will be doing.  

Bradbn4  -- having fun in Colorado

-fixed the Cigar order, converted  all to two tone gold 5/25/2008--


----------



## brycej

4x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
4x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold

4x Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
4x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior

I live in Canada so you will want to Canadian Flat Rate envelope to the total.


----------



## TowMater

Mike,

I sent you a return email, haven't heard anything back yet.

Todd


----------



## Russianwolf

Okay all emails are out again. We are currently running

134 Tapas (6 Gold)
189 Petro (72 war, 70 tur, 30 fish, 17 poker)
292 Cigars (77 Plat, my only concern at the moment as he has less than 100) If you ordered Platinum and are willing to take gold instead let me know, just in case he runs short. 

28 participants 13 have paid by paypal, 4 sending checks/mo, 11 pending


----------



## Russianwolf

Okay, more word from Jimmy.

Platinum Cigars are limited to 50, So we need to cut the order down by 27 units. Volunteers please? If I don't get Volunteers the last 27 units will be canceled (first come first served).

The Petroglyph Christian Fish and Poker are in stock. See pic below. We are only ordering the Two-Tone Chrome/BT versions which are the top and bottom in the pic.


----------



## NMDoug

MO mailed Friday


----------



## Timbo

Mike - Put me in for:

7 ea. - Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
7 ea. - Two Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold


Thanks.


----------



## markgum

Mike,
  PM sent


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Mike
I would like 5 two-tone gold Tappas and 5 Two-tone Chrome Tappas and 2 Chrome Honu (Turtle) petroglyphs and if they come in 2 pkgs of extra tubes please PM me with the total
Thanks for doing this


----------



## Russianwolf

got it, all emails away again.

I still need volunteers to switch their Platinum Cigars for Gold Titanium. We are at 63 right now and have to drop it to 50.


----------



## JustInside

Mike

Is it too late to get in on this group buy?
Also are you getting any of his traditional roller ball kits?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Russianwolf

The buy is still open.

The traditional wasn't what we planned, but you can order some. You'll get the 20% off and what ever volume discount you order.


----------



## ESwindell

Mike,
I'll drop my Platinum Cigars so that frees up 5 more. Please add 5 of the Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## Chasper

I think I ordered 10 platinum cigars, you can switch them all or as many as you need to gold Ti.


----------



## GoodTurns

Mike-

Pictures make the sale!  Please ADD to my previous order 10 poker kits and 5 more fish.

If you still need to swap cigars, I don't really care which I get, so 5 more are available if someone wants them.

Jon


----------



## tas2181

Mike,
I would like
5-Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
5-Two Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold
Please send a PM with the damages


----------



## renj

2x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
2x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold

2x Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
2x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior

I live in Canada so you will want to Canadian Flat Rate envelope to the total.


----------



## bradbn4

I went back online and changed the Cigar order - it is now fixed and all Cigars are now Gold Titanium.

You should be getting the paypal.

Thanks once again for doing this order.  Going to be one big big box coming to you. If you have time, post a picture of the booty. 

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## Russianwolf

Thanks to everyone who volunteer to switch to the Gold Cigars. I'm going to work the numbers a bit and get everyone a few of the Platinum and the rest Gold if you switched. I think I have a enough elbow room to get a few to everyone now.


----------



## Russianwolf

Oh Brad I have a feeling I'll be becoming very intimate with that box. I'll take plenty of pics.

Wasn't planning on inventorying this many kits, but I did ask for it I guess. []

Current standings

172 Tapas
219 Petros
282 Cigars
14 bushings sets
3 packs of tubes
a drill bit
(and a partridge in a pear tree)[)]

Total Price of order before shipping $3575 ($4957 before discounts!!!!)

We have 32 participants, 19.5 have paid by paypal (never seen my paypal balance this big) and 4 by checks. The .5 is for someone who has paid for 1 of two orders.


----------



## Timbo

Mike - Please add the following to my existing order.  PM the the damage. Thanks.

10 ea. Gold Cigar (substitute a few Platinum if you have them)
2 ea. Two-tone Poker
4 ea. two-tone Turtle


----------



## LanceD

Mike, I'll go with:

10 - Tapa...chrome black Ti
10 - Petro fish - alt. warrior
2 - sets of bushings


----------



## JustInside

Mike

Can I get the following, I will send a money order, as it is for my young son, and out of his account.

3x Poker 2 tone Chrome Petro
3x Turtle 2 Tone Petro
5x Chrome Traditional Rollerball
5x Black Chrome Rollerball
 Are the bushings the same for the Petro as regular Sierra pens?
I will need the bushings for the traditional Roller ball.

When will this group buy close?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## mitchm

Mike, please add this to my order and pm the damages.
10 x Petro fish (alt warrior)

Thanks


----------



## wudwrkr

Mike,
I would like the following:

10 - Two-Tone Petro Fish (Alt 5 Warrior, 5 Honu)
2  - Two-Tone Petro Poker (No Alt)
3  - Two-Tone Petro Warrior
3  - Two-Tone Petro Honu

I'm pretty sure that will fit in the smaller flat rate envelope.  I come up with a total of $117.61.  Please confirm if that is correct.

Thanks,


----------



## jbpaul

Mike,

I'll take:

10 - Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish
1  - 5 count bag of tubes

Please send a PayPal invoice.
Thanks for taking this on.


----------



## Russianwolf

> _Originally posted by JustInside_
> 
> Mike
> 
> Can I get the following, I will send a money order, as it is for my young son, and out of his account.
> 
> 3x Poker 2 tone Chrome Petro
> 3x Turtle 2 Tone Petro
> 5x Chrome Traditional Rollerball
> 5x Black Chrome Rollerball
> Are the bushings the same for the Petro as regular Sierra pens?
> I will need the bushings for the traditional Roller ball.
> 
> When will this group buy close?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Yep, the pacificas (bith Petro and Tapa) are the same bushings as the Sierra.

The buy will close on the 31st and the order placed on the 1st. Starting to wish I had made it shorter, but I don't get paid until the end of the month. [B)]


----------



## bfrikken

Ok, i ordere 5 cigars and bushings.  I'm assuming the christian fish petro's are different bushings? and the poker and christian fish petro's are the same bushings (i feel like that is a stupid question but have to ask  )

how much would an order of 5 fish, 2 poker, and a set of bushings add to my previous cigars?  Bill


----------



## Russianwolf

> _Originally posted by bfrikken_
> 
> Ok, i ordere 5 cigars and bushings.  I'm assuming the christian fish petro's are different bushings? and the poker and christian fish petro's are the same bushings (i feel like that is a stupid question but have to ask  )
> 
> how much would an order of 5 fish, 2 poker, and a set of bushings add to my previous cigars?  Bill


Hey Bill,
The Fish and Pokers are $6 each at the discounted price and bushings are $3.16 per set. 

So you're looking at $45.16 plus the fees (4%+.30). I should be able to sqeeze them into the same envelope as your first order.


----------



## RHossack

Can I jump in with a small order?

I'd like 3 - Petro fish
         2 - Ti Gold Cigar Pen
         1 - Bushing for the Petro.


----------



## Russianwolf

Hey everyone, just a quick update. 

We are rapidly closing in on 800 kits (currently 772), pretty nice considering I was guessing at 200 originally.

Jimmy has confided in me that this is the LARGEST order he has ever received and that he doesn't envy me the job of repacking everything once it gets here.

With that said, Once the order is placed, pleaqse be patient. Jimmy is estimating about a week to get everything together, He is a Navy Officer after all. Then once I receive them, I expect it to take me a couple days minimum to get everything checked and sorted before I can start packing boxes. I will post fairly frequently on progress, but this has gotten bigger than I ever anticipated.

For those that have organized group buys before, how many kits where your largest orders? I know I've seen larger dollar amounts on some buys, but it take a lot fewer $30 kits to make a $10000 order than it does $6 kits to make $5000.

Total order amount now is over $4k after discounts.


----------



## NMDoug

Hey Mike:

Do you remember posting this:

Over a hundred views and only three people wanting any? Come on guys, who wants some of the best less expensive versions of this kit?

Anyways thanks for sticking with it.

Doug


----------



## mitchm

Mike, paypal sent for the additional kits. If you can't get my order out in time to be shipped to the NYC hotel, shipping to SA will be ok. We can arrange this later. Thanks again for doing this GB, appreciate it!!!


----------



## bfrikken

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bfrikken_
> 
> Ok, i ordere 5 cigars and bushings.  I'm assuming the christian fish petro's are different bushings? and the poker and christian fish petro's are the same bushings (i feel like that is a stupid question but have to ask  )
> 
> how much would an order of 5 fish, 2 poker, and a set of bushings add to my previous cigars?  Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bill,
> The Fish and Pokers are $6 each at the discounted price and bushings are $3.16 per set.
> 
> So you're looking at $45.16 plus the fees (4%+.30). I should be able to sqeeze them into the same envelope as your first order.
Click to expand...


Ok, I'm in for those 7 sets and bushings. 5 Fish, 2 Poker. so that is 47.27?


----------



## Russianwolf

you guessed it. $47.27


----------



## denaucoin

I would like
5-Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica chrome and black titanium
5-Two Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold and black Titanium
Please send a PM with the damages
Thanks, Dennis


----------



## BruceK

Let's see if we can put this over 800 kits [:0]

4 of the Two-tone Petroglyph - Warrior
4 of the Two-tone Petroglyph - turtle
4 of the Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish (Alt turtle)
4 of the Tapa Pacifica Chrome and Black Titanium

Thanks!


----------



## great12b4ever

OK, Mike, I am ready to place an order for this buy!

3)Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica-Chrome and Black Ti
3)Two Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold and black Ti 
1)Set Bushings for Tapa
1) pack 5 x-tra tubes for Tapa

3)Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
3)Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior
3)Two-Tone Petroglyph Poker (Alt Turtle)
6)Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish  (Alt Warrior)
1) Set Bushings for Petroglyph
1) pack of 5 extra tubes for Petroglyph
Please PM me with total and I will Paypal this weekend.
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## badvlad1

Paypal payment sent. The WPP Petro's and cigars are my favs and a great value too.   Thanks.


----------



## denaucoin

Paypal payment sent. Thanks a lot for putting this together.


----------



## holmqer

I would like

5 Petro Warrior
5 Petro Turtle
10 Petro Fish (No alternate)
5 Extra tube sets

5 Ti Cigar


----------



## bfrikken

I sent payment for the 2nd half of my order. Thanks again


----------



## Russianwolf

Have to take my wife to the doctor, so I'll give a full update later, but we broke 850 kits.


----------



## heineda

Hello,

Please put me down for 5 of the Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior, and a set of bushings if you have them included.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Russianwolf

Okay,

we are currently at 43 participants 32.5 paid by paypal and 5 by checks. 5.5 payments pending through Daniel's post.

We are at 856 kits and $4600 for the total order ($6300 at full cost)

IF YOU HAVE NOT GOTTEN AN EMAIL FROM ME, PLEASE PM ME.


----------



## MrPukaShell

I would like to put in an order:

6 two tone Petro Turtle
6 two tone Petro Warrier
7 to tone Tapa Pacifica
2 sets of Bushings

If you are getting other stuff I would like 6 of the "Gecko" 6" Super Acrylic blanks too.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## MesquiteMan

Guess I might as well joing in the fray!  Please let me know my total via PM and I will paypal as soon as possible.  You are a brave man for taking this on!  Thanks!!


10- Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
 5- Two Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold

 3- Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
 3- Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish---- alternate Warrior

4 extra tubes
1 set bushings


----------



## gad5264

Mike,
I would like to participate in this group buy. Please put me in for the following.

10 - Tapa Pacifica "chrome/black titanium"
1 set of bushings


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Russianwolf

everyone should have emails again.

950 kits total!!!!
right at $5k order total with undiscounted value of $7k.

46 participants, 33.5 paid by paypal, 5 checks and 7.5 pending.

 and 2.5 days left!!!!!


----------



## markgum

Mike;
  you DA'MAN...  your post person will love you when you get this order and then when you send them all out again..  Thanks for coordinating this.


----------



## bruce119

Hey Mike

I would like to get 10 Tapa chrome/B.T. & 1 set bushings.

Thank you
Bruce


----------



## louisbry

I'll take
10 Two-tone Tapa Pacifica chrome and Black Titanium
5  Two tone Petroglyph chrome and Black Titanium Poker or alternate Warrior


----------



## Russianwolf

emails on their way, Bruce and Louis.


----------



## wicook

Hi Mike,

I'd like the following:

Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica x 10
Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle x 2
Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior x 2
Two-Tone Petroglyph Poker x 2
Two-Tone Petroglyph Fish x 4
Two-Tone Cigar Titanium x 10

PM me with the damages, please and I'll send you payment via PayPal. Note that my order needs to be shipped to Canada via flat rate box.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## JustInside

Mike

Money Order is in the mail.

Cheers

paul


----------



## wendell

3 x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica-Chrome and Black Ti
3 x Two Tone Tapa Pacifica Gold and black Ti
3 x Two-Tone Petroglyph Turtle
3 x Two-Tone Cigar Titanium

Please PM me with total and I will Paypal.

Thanks,
Wendell


----------



## follow3

Hey Mike,

Thanks for doing this!!!

I wiould like:

2X -2 tone Tapa Pacifica- Gold & Black Titanium
2X -2 tone Tapa Pacifica- Chrome & Black Titanium

2X -2 tone  Petroglyph- Warrior
2X -2 tone  Petroglyph- Turtle
4X -2 tone  Petroglyph- Fish
6X -2 tone  Petroglyph- Poker

1 set of bushings

Let me know a total and I will Paypal you ASAP!

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Russianwolf

Hey Steve, I'll get you a total tomorrow. I'm exhausted. 

Somehow I got sick this past week and had two executive meetings this morning that I had to inform about the financials. I did get kudos from the boss and had a member of the board stop by my office afterwards to let me know that I was doing a good job, so maybe the last couple days of stress were worth it. The life of a chief bean counter. 

For now, I'm going to bed.  

Can't wait to close this thing out and make the order.

By the way, we've broken 1000 kits even before Steve's order.


----------



## follow3

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Hey Steve, I'll get you a total tomorrow. I'm exhausted.
> 
> Somehow I got sick this past week and had two executive meetings this morning that I had to inform about the financials. I did get kudos from the boss and had a member of the board stop by my office afterwards to let me know that I was doing a good job, so maybe the last couple days of stress were worth it. The life of a chief bean counter.
> 
> For now, I'm going to bed.
> 
> Can't wait to close this thing out and make the order.
> 
> By the way, we've broken 1000 kits even before Steve's order.



No hurry Mike. I know exactly how you feel with this order.

I was the genius that did the WPP acrylic blank order. Hoping to get 100 ordered and ended up selling 2,310 blanks!!!  Sorting that order was not fun.

One suggestion: get set up to do your shipping labels on line at the USPS web site, then you can set up a date for them to pick them up. It would have saved me a lot of work. The lady that did my order at the post office told me that I should have done it that way, and it wouldn't have taken me and her 2 hours at the office.

Well, thanks again for taking this on!!!

Here's a couple of pics of the blanks I had to sort:


----------



## Dalecamino

Mike , I would like 5 Tapa - two tone black titanium if you can give me a total , I will paypal right away ! Thanks for doing this .


----------



## jthompson1995

Mike,

Thanks for running this.  I'll take:

4 - Two Tone Tapa Pacifica - Bk TN and Chrome
6 - Two Tone Petroglyph Fish
6 - Two Tone Petroglyph Turtle
2 - Two Tone Petroglyph Poker

PM me with the total and I'll get paypal to you shortly.  Thanks again.


----------



## Russianwolf

All emails out again.

We are at 1050 kits now

53 participants, with 5 payments pending.

Steve, you just scared my wife with those pics.


----------



## jdoug5170

Steve, you just proved that table saws do still have a purpose for us turners!

Doug


----------



## relyeace

Mike:

I would like to order the following:

5x Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica (Chrome and Black Titanium)
5x Two-Tone Petroglyph Warrior

Let me know the damage and I will send the money via PayPal.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## LandfillLumber

I would like the following
2X Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica
4X Two-Tone Petroglyph (poker)
1X Two-Tone Petroglyph (Fish)
I would also like a few replacement tubes about (4) or what ever is close if they come in a  package. Thanks for running this crazy buy. I will paypal ASAP after I get total.Thanks, Victor


----------



## warreng8170

Hey Mike,

My big order that I PM'd you about last week did not go through, but obviously this group buy did OK without it. Anyway, I would like to get a couple of things for myself.

4- Black Ti Tapa Pacifica's
4 - Black Ti Fish
1 set of bushings

I can get the paypal to you tonight if you are checking this thread and send me my total.

Thanks!!


----------



## great12b4ever

Mike, just checking that you got my Paypal today.


----------



## follow3

LOL, sorry... didn't mean to scare you, just wanted to give you an idea of what real quantity looks like. You will see firsthand soon enough...LOL

Paypal sent.
Thanks,
Steve



> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> All emails out again.
> 
> We are at 1050 kits now
> 
> 53 participants, with 5 payments pending.
> 
> Steve, you just scared my wife with those pics.


----------



## Russianwolf

All payments are in except: (let me know if you haven't received my email, a couple didn't make it through I know)

<s>Relyeace</s>
<s>Wicook</s>
Heineda

And 

Justinside (waiting for your check)

1 hour and I'm shutting this down.


----------



## bfrikken

Wow, i'm excited. thanks again Mike. I just want to confirm that you received my 2nd payment for the fish and poker penkits and bushings. Thanks!

bill


----------



## Russianwolf

> _Originally posted by bfrikken_
> 
> Wow, i'm excited. thanks again Mike. I just want to confirm that you received my 2nd payment for the fish and poker penkits and bushings. Thanks!
> 
> bill


You're all square Bill. Yeah, now I just have to coordinate with Jimmy  a bit then wait, then the real fun will start.[:0]


----------



## JustInside

Mike

When do you think these kits will be delivered. No pressure just trying to schedule some things.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TowMater

I also would like to know an estimated delivery time if possible?

Todd


----------



## Russianwolf

Waiting for the mail to get to Jimmy right now. USPS.com says it should be there, but Jimmy hasn't received it as of yesterday. [B)]

He says he will ship three days after deposit (cleared or not) and is sending them via Priority Mail. As soon asI get them it'll take me a couple days to get them resorted/packed and out the door.

I was hoping for midmonth to me, but it's looking a little longer than that now. Will let you guys know as soon as I hear back from Jimmy.


----------



## TowMater

Thanks for the update Mike.


----------



## Russianwolf

Jimmy called me on my way home, fresh info on the first post.


----------



## mitchm

Thanks for the update Mike, pm sent.


----------



## Russianwolf

They are here!!!! I'll start working tonight.


----------



## Russianwolf

Came in 5 Large flat rate boxes and one flat rate envelope. Must say that Jimmy did an outstanding job of packing, no wasted space, and everything was clearly labeled.

The Whole batch. the large stack behinf the gecko blanks is are Gold Cigars. The smaller stack with the other blanks resting on them are the Platinum Cigars. In front of the blanks are the Traditionals and Bushings and Tubes.





The middle Mostly Tapas here, The small stack in front is Gold, the back is Chrome.




Petroglyphs. Fish on the left (Are those some dragonhides back there???  ), Poker on the back right, Warriors in the middle right, and Turtles across the front.




The batch from the other angle.




I will be starting to get these all packed tonight, but nothing will be sealed until I have them all accounted for.


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> 6/23 My wife just called and 5 boxes arrived at the house today. I will start working on getting things sorted and packed once I get home tonight and hopefully get them all out the door this week (I don't get home until 8PM during the week and have to be in bed by midnight)
> 
> Here's a glipse.... So remind me, when are you guys stopping buy to pick up your stuff? []



that looks like my order...where's everyone else's?


----------



## tbroye

Mike 
Me first Me first. or Left Coast first.  Been around my Grandaughter to musch.  Glad they are here what a pile.  Take your time now hurry.  LOML has a number of projects for me before they get here.  Get you sleep also  just saw the pictures, look like a few Petro Pokers are missing.  Have fun.


----------



## Russianwolf

560 kits have been presorted into 26 boxes. About half way through this step. Now to bed with me...............

And Tom, I'm going alphabetically by user name (since that's the order I have my spreadsheet in right now. []


----------



## tbroye

Mike

No problemm, was just giving you a bad time.  I think what you are doing is great and have no problem waiting.  I am amazed you got as much done as you did last night.  It is so smokey here right now I couldn't go out in the shop to turn pens anyway.  Had to come in as the smoke was really starting to bother me and they say it won't improve until the wind picks up or the fires are put out.  There were 500 fires started by lightning strikes over the weekend and it is all setteling in the valley Sacramento is located in.  t'he took and elderly neighbor in to ER this morning with breathing problems.


----------



## Russianwolf

Sorry, I didn't get to do anything last night. I didn't get home until nearly midnight and my mind was already begging for sleep.

On the bright side, My wife and I attended a dinner where we were able to briefly meet Gloria Arroyo (President of the Philippines) as weel as several of their members of congress (their congress, not ours), their Ambassador to the US and Our Secretary of Labor (Mrs. Chow). It was a fun evening and for my wife a great one as she is from Manilla.


----------



## Russianwolf

All presorting is done and Jimmy is good. The only possible error we may have is 1 extra Gold Tapa.

I do have bad news for those that ordered extra Tubes. Jimmy does not have 5 packs of tubes. He has 10 packs of tubes, so you will be receiving twice as many as you thought you ordered. 

I will start double checking/sealing/printing labels tomorrow. I should have everything out on Saturday.


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> All presorting is done and Jimmy is good. The only possible error we may have is 1 extra Gold Tapa.



I think it was mine...I meant to order more


----------



## Russianwolf

All but 6 have been double checked and sealed. Labels will be done tomorrow and shipping will be on Saturday (If I don't collapse).


----------



## Russianwolf

Okay, everything is labeled with one exception for Mitchm who is on hold until he gets back to SA. They are all loaded in my car, and will be taken to the post office in the morning.

I was able to squeeze some orders into the next smaller package, so I may have overcharge some for postage. Just let me know if you want refunds. I did eat a good portion of the shipping to me (I collected less than $60 ($5700 * 1%)and Jimmy charged us $100). I'm wasn't looking to make money on this, but I guess my figuring was off further than I thought.


----------



## tbroye

Mike 

If mine went in a smaller box, keep the difference.  Thanks for all your hard work.  Enjoy the rest of you weekend.  Go play with you dogs.  I would take my dog but it is too smokey here.  We are thinking of going over to Gardnerville Nevada tomorrow and see if we can get out of the smoke.  LOML is having a hard time (COPD) and we have friends over there.  CA/BLO fumes are nothing compared to this.
Looking forward to turning new pen on Tuesday evening.

EDIT
6/28/2008 7am PDT I assume its morning, can't tell with the smoke

Got up this morning and checked my Email.  Package is on the way.  Maybe Monday yahoo.  Thank mike good job


----------



## Dalecamino

Mike , I can only imagine how much is involved in processing a group buy . I can't have you eating shipping costs over a miscalculation . I'm sending a paypal to help . Thanks for doing this ! [8D]


----------



## Russianwolf

Thanks guys.

AS of 1PM today, all packages are in the mail (except for Mithm and Heineda).

It was funny at the post office. I walked in with three packs for Canada. While the guy was doing his thing on those, I said " I'd like to ask a favor. I have 50 more state side packs in the car. Can I borrow a cart?" People thought I was the funniest looking mailmal and that my Saturn Vue was a funny looking mail jeep. When I got back into the post office with the cart piled over a foot higher than the top, they had the door to the back open and ready for the cart. 

PS, I wish I had looked at the address for Don Wood before printing the label. He only lives about 30 miles from me and he had the largest order (100 cigars).


----------



## Dalecamino

Mike , I received my order today , complete . Thanks for your efforts , and quick service ! Count me in the next time too ! [8D]


----------



## bruce119

Got mine too THANKS


----------



## tbroye

3:43 pm PDT the package is here.  Thanks for all you hard work Mike. Will be turning a pen this evening after dinner.


----------



## LandfillLumber

Got my stuff, a big thanks for taking this on. Victor


----------



## jthompson1995

Mine came today as well, everything present and accounted for.  Thanks again.


----------



## great12b4ever

Got my order today.  Everything looks great! thanks and count on me for the next one also.


----------



## wudwrkr

Got mine too!  Thanks.


----------



## NMDoug

Got mine today as well.  Looks good.

THANKS


----------



## Timbo

Kits arrived today.  Thanks.


----------



## GoodTurns

Mike,
ManyThanks!  Picked up a big ol' box at the PO this morning (would have had it yesterday if the mailman realized that getting out of the truck and knocking on the door would have revealed that people actually live at my house[}]).  Please let me know if I am short on postage, happy to make it right!
Jon


----------



## tas2181

Mike,
My order arrived today. Thanks for doing the group buy.
Tom


----------



## markgum

Mike;
  Got my pacakge today.  Everything is perfect. now to get to turn'n.
Thanks for the effort in putting this together.  I appreciate it.


----------



## DonHo

Just got my pen kits, they look great.
 Thanks for your time and trouble,
  DonHo


----------



## TowMater

My box showed up today, didn't have narry a dragonhide blank in it either[V].

Thanks Mike


----------



## wendell

I got my box today.  Thanks for putting this buy together.

Wendell


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Mike
Got my box today .
Thank you ever so much for running this buy .
YOU ROCK !!!


----------



## GoodTurns

so Mike, when's the next one?  my fish are gone...BOW on a fish pen...


----------



## Russianwolf

Sheesh Jon, I haven't even caught up on the sleep I lost from this one yet. And I haven't drilled a blank for one of the kits I bought either. 

Seriously, I will do another at some point, and I'll get it more organized. But I think I'll be participating in a AS group buy first. I need some Barons.


----------



## louisbry

Hi Mike,
Got mine yesterday. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## louisbry

Hi Mike,
Got mine yesterday. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ESwindell

Mike,
My kits just arrived everything looks great.  Thanks again for doing this buy.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## RHossack

Mike ... kits arrived ... don't know when since I haven't checked the
mail all week but thanks a bunch for doing this buy


----------



## follow3

Hey Mike,

Got mine today. Great packaging!!!

THANKS A MILLION for doing this!!!

Steve


----------



## panini

Mike, 
Order came in...any instructions..[8D][8D]


----------



## Russianwolf

Sorry, No instructions came with packs, but they are down-loadable from AS as they are the same as the Cigar and Sierra that Bill sells.

On the Pacifica/Sierra I doubt you even need instructions, That is the simplest kit on the planet IMHO.


----------



## jthompson1995

> _Originally posted by panini_
> 
> Mike,
> Order came in...any instructions..[8D][8D]



Cut, drill, tube, trim, turn, assemble.[}]


----------



## bradbn4

I just managed to clean a nice spot in the garage to put all those wonderful pen kits.

Thanks for the good work

Bradbn4 - having fun on the 4th of july in Colorado


----------



## Rudy Vey

Got mine on the 3rd as well. 
The turtle looks great and will be matched with Hawaiian wood.
Thanks


----------



## DonWood

Sorry I didn't let you know earlier, but my kits arrived.  Thanks again for handling this group buy.  

Regards,
Don Wood


----------



## MrPukaShell

Got my stuff too after my wife was holding out on me.  Thanks for putting this together.

Safe Turning.........

Robert


----------



## bfrikken

Hi Mike - I just got back from vacation and my kits were waiting for me   Thanks again for your work on this!


----------



## wicook

Hi Mike,
My kits arrived in great condition yesterday...even though Canada Post opened the box and didn't reseal it very well. Thanks so much for running the group buy.

By the way, I noticed from your return address that you live in WV. We lived in Morgantown from 1973 to 1980, then moved to Canada to attend seminary!


----------



## brycej

Hi Mike, 

Kits arrived safe and sound on Monday...with a short stop at Canada Customs of course.  

Thanks for organizing this.

Cheers, Bryce.


----------

